# Posting Question?



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

My dad and I were posting our land today and we don't agree on how to post this section right. I'll try to describe it best I can.

This section is 2 miles x 2 miles. On this section we own half of it. The other half our neighbor put into plots land, ours is corn with 3 sloughs and cattails. I put signs around the side that we own, on the corners and at the gate. My question is do I have to post the fence line in the middle of the section that divides our land from the plots land. I have caught people that start out hunting the plots land and keep on walking in to our land (they have to cross a fence to get on to our land). If I am reading the proclamation right I do not have to put them up in the middle of the section.

Sorry I didn't describe this better. Thanks for your in put.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Is that field fenced continuously all the ways around? If it is, you do not need to post it anywhere but at the gates. However, to be conspicuous, certain and Obvious, you should post at every corner, on every gate and ESPECIALLY on the backside of public land. Why even take the chance? Generally speaking, I would venture to guess that most of them cross near some ideal cover on your side. Put a sign there too... It never hurts to make it very clear. Here is the ND Century code posting definition below.

Regards,

Benelli

-------
20.1-01-17. Posting of lands by owner or tenant to prohibit hunting - How posted -
Signs defaced. Only the owner or tenant of any land may post it by placing signs alongside the public highway or the land giving notice that no hunting is permitted on the land. The name of the person posting the land must appear on each sign in legible characters. The signs must be readable from the outside of the land and must be placed conspicuously not more than eight hundred eighty yards [804.68 meters] apart. As to land entirely enclosed by a fence or other enclosure, posting of signs at or on all gates through the fence or enclosure constitutes a posting of all the enclosed land.
----------


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Well for starters a section is one mile each way adding up to four miles around it, a section is 640 acres. Anyway if the piece of land you describe is two miles it must have a section line going through the middle of it.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

I really like it when a farmer will put one sign up on a tire on one side of the section. Me and my father are very particular about driving from one end to the next to find a sign, But what a pain in the a$$ to have to drive around and look for your signs, if they be on an old tire with faded paint, on the ground, or on your haybales. Atleast post each side of the section. And isnt the farmer supposed to identify himself on the sign? I like walking in a section to find the sign laying on the ground all beat and torn, with no name. Did a hunter throw it on the ground..the wind...maybe the farmer just lost track of it?? Ohhh haha and driving down a section prairie road and out of nowhere there is a single wire fence. Now I get to get out and fix your electric line. It was a prairie road I have traveled on in the past, and now there isnt any warning. Atleast a red rag. Now the farmer is ****** and posts everything, and a responsible guy cant find anywhere to hunt. I love your signs from 1971 that a guy cant read, maybe keep that up to date huh? thanks


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

The only thing marking the section line on this piece of land is a fence, there is no section line trail here. Being that this piece of land is a double section and there is no access for some one to drive down that is why I was aking if I had to post it. I went and posted it today just to be on the safe side so there are no misunderstandings later.

As far my signs you can't miss them I put up new ones every year and they are bright yellow and they are on every corner and at all aproaches. I live about 20 miles away from this land and use to put my number on the signs but have stopped doing that.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

NDecoy, I wasnt pointing fingers...just things I see every year.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

No problem, I agree with you. I have had my butt chewed out because land wasn't posted properly. My feeling is if you want to post your land that fine and it is your right, but at least do it right so I can find out who you are and ask for permision. That is the main reason that a land owner should have to put signs.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I have always thought that a person can not cross a fence line no matter if it is posted or not.... have I been wrong all these years... I also like to see the landowners name on the sign... not tires... makes it so much easier to ask permission..


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Cross a fence line?? This is on backroad that runs for miles... And connects right to a main gravel road. I dont think a farmer can just run a single wire line across a well established road. I didnt enter a section into his pasture, he just wanted to open his harvested crop to the cattle, which is fine, just people are used to using the road; Put up a warning, or a red cloth. If its legal i dont know, u cant see the line until you get 5 feet to it. Ok im rambling you get the point, anyone can use a well established trail that runs ALONG the sections, not through it.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

"The name of the person posting the land must appear on each sign in legible characters."

How does this work? Out of 100 signs I would bet only 4-5 have the name of the landowner. Is there another hidden law somewhere that says they don't have to post their name?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I think since I started hunting here I've only ever seen one area that actually had a sign that had a name on it. Actually it was one of the nicest signs I'd ever seen. It read:

Posted, No hunting
For permission please contact...

and he listed his name and number. NOw that's a nice sign to see. Didn't want to hunt the area, so we didn't call, but it sure was nice to know there was the option just in case instead of just the ol' "Posted, NO hunting or Trespassing, Violators will be prosecuted" yadda, yadda, yadda... :wink:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Seems to me the NDGF made up the "name/number/contact" to cover their butts, Can't remember why for exactly but at any rate, if the Game / Fish didn't exist at all, and someone put up a sign declaring no trespassing or hunting on private property, without signing it, it is STILL "legal"......
There's no way around it, so some of you folks may ought to quit worrying so much about why joe farmer doesn't want his name / number plastered all over his private property. He doesn't have to put anything on those signs. If you can't find out who's land it is your probably better off moving on, because I'm sure some get sick of phone calls and being bothered , especially in some of the hot spot hunting areas. And yes making a sign out of a spare tire or old plywood is just as legal as some of these fancy ones. Some bonehead in highschool years ago said if the sign does not have a "john henry" signature / date you can go right on ahead and hunt anyway. Course the bonehead was in highschool, mabeye he's learned he was dead wrong since then.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

headhunter is correct!!! I called the Game and Fish on "tires that said no hunting" and OLD posted signs. I mean some of these signs looked like they were from the 1950's. It doesnt matter!!!!! If INTENT was shown, at one time or the other, that the landowner didnt want anybody on his/her land at one time. They will uphold it in court!!! Do you want to take that chance??? I dont!!

They (the game and fish) probably wont get you on a "game violation" but, they can get you on "criminal trespass". Thats strait from Bismarck boys!!! Game wardens dont only "uphold game and fish violations"....they are also police officers.

What it all boils down to guys is this: Landowners....post your land clearly and by the books.....Hunters....ALWAYS ask!!! Plain and simple. That way there are no problems. It goes hand in hand.

I personally dont hunt ANYTHING without permission. Even if it is not posted. I just look at it as it is their land and it is a not "our right" (we as hunters that is) to take for granted that we can hunt it!!! Its just good manners, thats all....take care!! Common sense and courtesy goes a long way.......the birds, deer, pronghorn...ect. They will still be there after you find out whos land it is. If they are not. Then go find some others. Latter!!!!


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Having to post your property in order to keep people off of it is nuts to begin with. Name, address, phone number so you know who owns it? What, dont they have plat books in North Dakota? Phone books?
I know what the rules are in NoDak but I still figured that the ownus was on me to find out who owned what and ask permission. That is simply common courtesy and was much appreciated by everyone ESPECIALLY those who didnt post their land and didnt expect it.

In Minnesota, it is the same laws regarding what constitues legal posting.
It bugs me here too. What if you own some sweet land and you dont want people to hunt it but you also dont want a hundred calls from people looking to gain access only to have them pi$$ed at you when you deny? What if your profession is such that you dont necessarily want to advertise your phone number or address?
What if you dont live real close to the land you own and cannot make daily trips to replace the signs that are torn down by guys who figure that is an easy excuse to hunt your property?
Dont think it happens? Believe me, it does.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Yes if you are that serous or upset like some of you about landowners legally NOT leaving their name/address, Then do the logical thing. March down to your local county courthouse or extension agent and find out where you can buy a land atlas for the county or counties you hunt alot every season. Thats just the way it is so deal with it. Get an atlas or complain about legaly unsigned posted signs amongst friends. you'll hunt more game if you just go buy an atlas. Besides in the future I would safely assume we will have a 'no trespass' law which will prohibit you from marching onto unposted land and hunting anyway. I think 95% of the USof A is allready under that law. Good Luck Hunting 
HH


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ah yes -

I would say that to have it "completely posted" and therefore legally posted, you would have to have a sign on every part of the area being posted, 880 yards apart.

FROM THE CENTURY CODE:

Only the owner or tenant of any land may post it by placing signs *alongside the public highway or the land* giving notice that no hunting is permitted on the land. _The *name of the person *posting the land must appear on each sign in legible characters_. The signs must be readable from the outside of the land and must be placed conspicuously *not more than eight hundred eighty yards apart*. As to land entirely enclosed by a fence or other enclosure, posting of signs at or on all gates through the fence or enclosure constitutes a posting of all the enclosed land. No person may in any manner deface, take down, or destroy posting signs. (My emphasis)

Thus, you should post on EVERY side of the land, including the one that can only be reached by walking through the neighboring area in PLOTS..in order for it to be legally posted. Otherwise, a defense to a charge of trespass exists, and you will be SOL if you bring it against someone.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You are probably correct about the no trespass law being in our future HH. Back in time the city folks come out during hunting season with greetings and good times. Things have really changed with all the money people have invested in their sport of hunting, they are way to serious and a lot of times just plain a-holes if they don't get their way all the time. The more people who are forced in to city life the more problems us rural people have dealing with it. It is quite an invasion in the fall for deer and geese, mostly Cabela coverboy types parading around in gas guzzling SUV's complaining how much it costs to hunt these days. Then on the other hand most of the time it's just us and our neighbors working hard paying taxes on the land we all hunt and share.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Seriously people, I am not saying i want a phone number, address, date, wife and childrens name, or whatever else you are talking about. we hunt around relatives land, and if there is a quarter we are not sure who owns it, a single SIGNATURE is just great. And you wonder why a person should have to post their land to keep someone off of it?? If there was no posting of land, whats a guy to do to find out if he can hunt or not. Asking permission is a must, even if you are good friends with the guy, but if he doesnt atleast sign his tire or whatever who do you ask? how do you look it up in a PHONEBOOK??

Bert, how do you figure out who owns the land. Oh do you look the name up on your phone book?? Oh there isnt a signature on the post so now what do you do? Hunt the plots?? My area, all the plots are plain pasture land with no cover. You have it all figured out though, good job.

A hunter cant ask permission if he doesnt know who to ask. I dont need the privelege of calling a farmer, I hate telemarketers. And dont assume that I was out there to destroy a posted sign, just to gain access. Your not the only responsible hunter out there. A commited friendly hunter should have no problem getting a place to hunt, If I was ever denied i access I would know the farmer has his reason, move on.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

http://www.midlandatlas.com/

I agree with Bert on this one, get a plat atlas and do your homework. They are not cheap but nearly invaluable when trying to gain access information.

ND Decoy, we have the same problem with folks back dooring our property so we post it where they can access it by foot. Just something we felt necessary.



buckseye said:


> The more people who are forced in to city life the more problems us rural people have dealing with it. It is quite an invasion in the fall for deer and geese, mostly Cabela coverboy types parading around in gas guzzling SUV's complaining how much it costs to hunt these days. Then on the other hand most of the time it's just us and our neighbors working hard paying taxes on the land we all hunt and share.


Way to stereotype "small town homie". Either very jealous or simply bitter as to the way the economic climate is changing. Town folk vs. rural folk? Is that what you want? :roll: 
Ignorant statement, period! :lame:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

howlplay,

What you do to gain access to land that is not posted "properly" is go to the nearest farm, ranch, house,...ect. Then what you say is: " Excuse me, sorry for bothering you but, I was just wondering if you own or know who owns "this piece of land". Then you explain to them where it is at. You would be surprised at the help you will get. Just treat people as you would want to be treated. Its not that hard!!

I have had people call the landowner themselves and say "Yah, he was just wondering if it was ok to hunt." "Yah, thats what I thought."....then I have had them come back to me and say "go ahead, he said it was ok"!!! Come on how hard is that!!!

Most landowners are just like everybody else. Just show them respect and they will show you the same. Its really not that big of a deal.

For those landowners that give you a hard time and say: "No!!!! I dont let anybody hunt!!! Get out of here!!" You just say: "Thanks for your time." "Have a good day." Then be on your way. Its simple. I think you will find that 9 times out of 10 they will let you hunt. Not only that but, you may also find a friend you did not expect too. Most are just happy you went though the time to find out whos land it was.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

I dont have trouble finding land to hunt on...And I dont go and try to find a way to avoid a posted sign and hunt anyways. I know how to ask for permission I have done it for years. I was trying to get a point out that sloppy posting should be avoided. I respect the farmers and landowners. And I have had an experience where I was on my last deer hunt with my younger beloved brother last year, we sat and watched for a buck to crawl out of my uncles posted corn field to his posted stubble field. The buck comes out and some hunter RACED and shot it right on our land. When me and my uncle aproached him, He said he knew my uncle and didnt think it would be a problem. My uncle pretty much just knew who he was. :sniper: >>Bonehead!!
So my brothers first and last deer season ended with a last minute doe...which I was still very proud. But to think back to what we almost had, and i would have knocked that guy with the butt of my gun. Thanks for reading my novels, take care


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

OK, I agree that I dont' think the farmers should have to sign they're lives away when they're posting up their property. I was just saying its convenient to see those kinds of signs once and a great while. Otherwise I have no problem trying to find who owns a plot of land. Its all about respecting their rights and the law...that's the bottom line.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

[/quote]I personally dont hunt ANYTHING without permission. Even if it is not posted. I just look at it as it is their land and it is a not "our right" (we as hunters that is) to take for granted that we can hunt it!!! Its just good manners, thats all....take care!! Common sense and courtesy goes a long way.......the birds, deer, pronghorn...ect. They will still be there after you find out whos land it is. If they are not. Then go find some others. Latter!!!![/quote]

Ditto I also try to ask even if the land is not posted, being I use current data to get that person's name.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I would really hate to see a treaspass put into place. I replace my posted signs every year because I want too, but in reality a descent sign will last a long time. I still have signs up from 10 years ago. I just keep putting the new ones over the old ones every year. But in some places they didn't need it so I just resigned them and let them go. If you use the ones that are plastic the signature might not last but the sign will. I also staple the hell out of them so I know that the "wind" can't tear them down.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Howlplay,
You can use a phone book to find phone numbers after you find the name of the owner in the plat book. Get it?
If you cant read a plat book, that means that you dont know where the hell you are in the first place and have no business stumbling around the countryside.
My point is that not only should a sloppy sign tell you that you need to ask permission but no sign at all should mean the same.
Since when does a landowner owe you the courtesy of keeping his signs up to date with proper 3 inch letters and a legibly written name?
Those who do may make your life a little easier but you seem to think that it some responsibility that goes with owning the land.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

When I post my land, I use plastic signs, placed on plywood
backing, then I tape around all 4 sides with clear duct tape,
then staple into the tape. Works great, signs last many years
and the signature doesn't fade or get weathered.

What gets me is, there seems to be many acres getting
posted in ND not by the owner/lessee. Found that out last
season, when the neighbors land was posted, but his name
was mis-spelled! Some people got alot of gutts!

I guess that is one way to lock up private land that you do 
not own/lease.


----------

